# Graduating



## pamnock (Dec 16, 2011)

It seems like I've been going to school forever, but I'll finally be graduating from Registered Nursing school tonight! 

I'm very excited to have been accepted for a position in the behavioral health unit at the hospital where I went to school. Can't wait to get started with orientation on January 9th! Hoping to take state boards and get my license by February. Then, home to get back to school by fall for a BSN  I hope to become certified as a psychology RN and focus on my career in mental health.


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 16, 2011)

That's awesome, congrats!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 16, 2011)

:clapping: Congratulations.


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 16, 2011)

Congrats & best wishes.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 16, 2011)

:toast::thumbuparty0002:inkelepht:inkbouce::weee::clapping::yahoo::trio:goodjob


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 16, 2011)

Congratulations Pam!


----------



## LaylaLop (Dec 18, 2011)

Congrats! I just graduated with my bachelor's degree and have yet to decide what I am doing with my life.. Yay!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 18, 2011)

Huge congratulations, Pam


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Dec 18, 2011)

Congratulations!! I can't wait until I'm done school, it's already been 5 years out of high school... 

You've given me some renewed inspiration!


----------



## PeachySteph (Dec 18, 2011)

Congratulations! I can hardly wait to finish myself, I can imagine how excited you must be.[align=center][/align]


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Dec 18, 2011)

I work in mental health as a youth counceler. Its very rewarding. Congratulations  I think you should treat yourself to a new bunny lol.


----------



## PeachySteph (Dec 18, 2011)

:yeahthat:

I agree!


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 18, 2011)

Congrats Pam!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 26, 2011)

Belated Congratulations! That's fantastic!:clapping:


----------



## Krissa (Jan 3, 2012)

Congrats - I too am in nursing school as an adult switching careers. Good luck with the NCLEX.


----------



## pamnock (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you Krissa and good luck to you also!


----------



## missyscove (Jan 5, 2012)

Belated congratulations, Pam!


----------



## Bonnie Lee (Jan 5, 2012)

:goodjob


----------



## Nela (Jan 5, 2012)

Congratulations, Pam!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 5, 2012)

Loved the line about it "feeling like forever". Between myself and Nancy we have 4 bachelor's, 3 Master's, and 2 PHD's. It sure felt like forever and was fun, but wouldn't want to do it all over. It's nice to get on with ones life and have time just for yourself.


----------



## BertNErnie (Jan 6, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 7, 2012)

Also late to the the party, but WOW!!!

[align=center]CONGRATULATIONS PAM!
arty::great::woohoo:great:arty:

[align=left]It's been one heck of a ride, eh? I remember when you started this herculanean task!
Talk about devotion and will-power and AWESOME time management!

So delighted for you!
Autumn
[/align][/align]


----------



## pamnock (Jan 7, 2012)

Thank you


----------

